# Invisible Fence "Boundary Plus"?



## Tollerowner (Jul 5, 2011)

We just moved and I priced electronic fences. 
IF came in at $1,850 for a system where the field is entirely outside the wire. I surely wasn't going to pay $1,850!
Another company was $900, but their field extended 3' inside the wire; and our house is only like 4' from where the wires would be on the sides, so that didn't seem to be too practical.
I decided to just put up some flags, and that is working. She thinks there is a fence, and stays away from where the flags were.

IF called and said they are having 50% off in November. Well, $925 isn't too bad, if the system actually works like they say.

So... does anyone have experience with a Boundary Plus?


----------



## ModMark (Oct 27, 2012)

I find companies such Boundary Plus to be annoying, their web site give little information. The claim to offer extended protection outside the border. Does this mean the collar continues keep zapping your dog outside the border?

The hardware for wired fences cost $200-300. They are charging you $1500 for installation and basic training. If a break in the wire occurs, some of these companies will located and fix the break for free. 

The 4' border on the sides MAY be a problem for all invisible fences, that is very narrow and your may never enter this area.

FYI, lawn edgers can be used to install the wire. Cutting thru cement or asphalt is intimidating but quite easy if you own a circular saw AND buy the right blade, the right blade is the key. 

This is an easy DIY project, just keep the layout simple.


----------



## Monsteroyd (Sep 18, 2012)

OK I had one once, and my concern is that each time my dog saw something outside the fence and went to it she got shocked. Now everything outside the fence is bad and scary cause it means getting shocked. They work, but boy she sure barks a lot at everything outside the yard (I have a real fence now). I am pretty sure punishment was not a good idea for my fearful dog. YMMV but I doubt it.

]Monty[


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I know nothing about invisible fences, would never have one but please do some thinking before installing one. Some dogs will take the shock; some will get shocked and shut down. I know someone who's dog got shocked and now won't leave the concrete porch, where she pottys. Also, don't forget that an invisible fence *may* keep your dog in but it won't keep other dogs and animals out.


----------

